# Rest in Peace Joe



## xJOHNx (Jan 16, 2010)

Rest in Peace Joe Rollino






article relating his death: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8453788.stm


----------



## seasoned (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, RIP Joe.  What a way for a hero to go out.  A guy from an even earlier time than Charles Atlas, back when Brooklyn boasted a glut of strongmen he was tops.  The guy was still strong, vital and active.  It feels like when a great Sensei has left us.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 17, 2010)

104. Just goes to show you the benefits of staying fit.

Someone I would have loved to have known.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

